

ASP.NET MVC for RoR developers: do as locals do - zvikara
http://codeclimber.net.nz/archive/2009/03/23/asp.net-mvc-for-ror-developers-do-as-locals-do.aspx

======
jeroen
A follow-up to this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=526341>

